# Trebs r us



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, so it's not EXACTLY railroad related... BUT it IS pretty much a 1/24th scale model, and I'm having a ball building it.  With any luck it SHOULD be able to chuck a golf ball more than 50 feet. My progress so far.... 








Builders log page.... 
http://www.catfish-hollow.com/trebuchet.html


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

For the first few tests I would not have any windows anywhere downrange for 300 ft! Nor within 200 ft of either side of the intended trajectory. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm kind of "lucky" in that regard. There is an elementary school right beside us with multiple soccer fields...not only nice and wide open, but neatly mown so we'll be able to find the stupid balls again as well.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you planning on using a counterweight basket? I can only get mine to throw about 30 ft. consistently, but I only have stones in the basket and I think lead would get you the 50 ft. easily! Can't wait to see your success with this one! 

Chris


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick calculation of the "basket" says it will hold a bit over 56 cubic inches of lead. If I manage to pour it without too many voids that will be about a 23-1/2 pound counterweight... The throwing arm ratio is something like 4.2:1 (about average). The trick will be in getting the sling length and release finger angle dialed in.... seems it's sort of an art form because I couldn't find any quantified data or even a "best suggestion" as far as optimums.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodness...... Youse guys r dangerous... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Well leased it is not using gun power! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 
Toad


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Having built a few of these bad boys, I thought you may find this site useful. 
http://www.xs4all.nl/~mdgsoft/catapult/sim/ 
Good luck, 
Best Ted


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We made them of lego! 










This one, using 2 boxes of crayons for counterweight, could throw a marble hard enough to make a mark in the ceiling at the far end of the hall and get us in trouble with Mom.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The tire balancing weights I had were obviously NOT pure lead (probably a lead zinc alloy by the smell /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif ) I know there are quite a few voids as well. The result? A measly 12 pound counterweight. Far lighter than I hoped for, but we'll see how it works anyway. I have some lead bars coming, so I may eventually dump this weight and refill the box.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

guys Im not debateing your info , but heres info from wikipedia on the subject http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trebuchet, as for the french using the trebuchets , well edward longshanks was a normand prince and he was in england , grand son of william the conquer(who invaded britian in 1066) so you can say the british were using them too rule britania and all that


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

as grandson of William the conquerer one might discuss, if he still was an occupying french/normann or if he allready was english... 
but he definitely was not british. being british was invented looong after him. 

edit: and, what means british? it means being from Britanny, the Bretagne so that would mean being french..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

12 pounds is more than I've got in mine. Should give you some real heft on the hurl. 
Here's mine mounted on a flatcar. (Who says it's not RR related!) 








Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How come the live steam freeks haven't made something like this Using steam?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Edward 'Longshanks' was not Norman, but Angevin. 

As for the term 'British', it is derived from the P-Celtic name of the large island - Pretan/Prithain, given to it by its inhabitants. This name pre-dates the Roman conquest of 44 AD, and is the reason why the Romans called the island Britannia. 

The Normans, themselves recent intruders/settlers into northern France, did not invade until 1066, 1022 years later. 

The main Celtic language spoken on the large island was one of the two Brythonic Celtic languages, of which Welsh, Cornish and Breton are the three isolated survivors. 

The descriptive title 'Great Britain' has nothing to do with the vainglorious aspirations of the British people - the original term was 'Greater Britain', to distinguish it from 'Lesser Britain'. Lesser Britain is now called Brittany - the north-west peninsular of France, where Breton is still spoken. 

I hope this clears it up for you all. 

tac


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

My friend built one of these that would throw bowling balls, it was amazing. If i remember it was about 8 feet tall and could punch through the old barn with ease. His current project is a full size one, the only problem he forsees is the lack of available ammo. 
Terry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, 
He could use a cow!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes  on 09/02/2008 8:54 AM
Terry, He could use a cow! 




Or a grand piano - or even a Volkswagen....here, try it yourself. 

http://www.warwick-castle.co.uk/trebuchet_game/flash_game.asp  

Besp 

tac


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.trebuchet.com/ 

They were quite taken with our lego trebuchet. The little barefooted boy turned 15 Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

tacfoley, 

thanks.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Need to up the scale a bit... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wVADKznOhY


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Ho! I'd love to see a vid of that being fired on that flat..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

Very nice project, glad I got to see it. 

Les W.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost finished! I need to make the trigger pin and lanyard. I haven't decided if I need to make a miniature windlass for it, or leave it as is. 









Updated builder's log is still here: http://www.catfish-hollow.com/trebuchet.html


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, other things kept me away from this for a couple weeks, but today we carted it outside to play. 6 shots landed within about a foot of each other, which means the design is good. But the range is only a bit over 35 feet...We simply need more weight. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 









GREAT pic, except it misfired, lol. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

35 ft. Not bad. I don't think I can hit a golf ball 35 ft unless of course there is a water hazard at exactly 35 ft, then I can repeat your treb's 1 foot accuracy. Anyway, very cool nice builder's log also. 

Robert


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"Fetchez la vache!"


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

35 ft. isn't too bad. As I mentioned, I could only get 30 ft. consistently with mine, although I did get much farther when it was new before the wood started warping. I'll be interested to see if the extra weight does the job! 
Nice work on a great looking trebuchet! 
Chris


----------

